# Need car selling advice.



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Kids have been in it, but not the little one very much. The car seat is only in there on an as needed basis. Regardless, no food allowed in the car! Or drinks, except for an occasional adult with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got my first response! It was actually right before I posted the pics. But, he wanted pics, so it's a good thing I added them. I replied, but haven't heard back from him.
> 
> ...


As a warning, you will get lots of dreamers and window shoppers. You won't hear back from a large number of people after the initial contact. But be patient. It's a great car, and it will sell. Keep at it and don't let the MIA window shoppers get you down! If there's a good place you can park the car with a for sale sign, do that too. Also, niche consigners are a good bet. There's a guy here in San Diego who sells luxury/sport cars quickly for $500 flat fee!


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I got a call yesterday from a guy who wanted $1500 flat fee to sell the car. He "sounded honest", and it's tempting. He's adamant he can get full retail for the car. Full retail minus $1500 sounds pretty good to me. But, I don't get it. If he's taking the money up front, what's his incentive to sell the car? And, if he's so sure he can get full retail, why isn't he offering me retail minus $2000, and buying the car off me himself?


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Pricing: pick up an autotrader and see what other similar cars are selling for. Price yours somewhere in between and place it in Autotrader... it should sell in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Have you considered ebay ? It is a very cheap price to sell a car and it usually gets it sold quickly.

I have sold 2 cars on ebay ... one deal went 100% perfect and easy, though the last ebay deal I had I am still experiencing since the buyer is giving me a hard time on a minor item with the car ... one thing I can't stand is when person buys your car and then harasses you afterwards ... but then again that can happen through any method ... kind of makes trading in the car to the dealer the most hasslefree way.
BTW Dave, no offense but those are terrible pictures ... I have found that high resolution pictures are the best way to go. Your pictures are too dark and the car is too far away.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I got a call yesterday from a guy who wanted $1500 flat fee to sell the car. He "sounded honest", and it's tempting. He's adamant he can get full retail for the car. Full retail minus $1500 sounds pretty good to me. But, I don't get it. If he's taking the money up front, what's his incentive to sell the car? And, if he's so sure he can get full retail, why isn't he offering me retail minus $2000, and buying the car off me himself?


All good points that he'll have convincing answers to (I don't want to take on the risk, etc. etc.) I wouldn't pay the money up front. Also, get references. The $500 guy here in San Diego was referred to me by a gracious and satisfied customer who saw our car and recommened him. The car sold before we decided to use him, but anybody who satisfies their customers to that extent has to be good.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> BTW Dave, no offense but those are terrible pictures ... I have found that high resolution pictures are the best way to go. Your pictures are too dark and the car is too far away.


I wouldn't quite say terrible - I can see what he was thinking, but yes, CLEAR, sharp pictures in the sun, reflecting the clouds, showing how spotless the car is, is the way to go.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

kurichan said:


> I wouldn't quite say terrible - I can see what he was thinking, but yes, CLEAR, sharp pictures in the sun, reflecting the clouds, showing how spotless the car is, is the way to go.


 I didn't mean to sound so harsh thanks for clarifying it and being more diplomatic then I :thumbup: ...


----------

